# Irwin Card (finished)



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank You to all who submitted their comments, sorry but no more can be taken for the card will be sent off tomorrow.

The finished result includes 3 pages of comments, a letter and a card printed onto photopaper.


Card










3 pages of comments










Letter










All of them











And finally, all of them in envelope (getting stamps tomorrow when its weighed)


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

The Man, The Legend, The Hero
Forever Loved, Never Forgotten.
To Terri and Family 
Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.
Rachel, Craig, Felicia, Tegan and Cameron Roberts.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

always in our hearts,never to be forgotten
the legend himself will live on through us all
all my thought and best wishes
manda xx


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

beautiful you two.

i've done the card, written the letter so just need to get as many members comments as possible


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Steve was a legend to us all, and he will always be in our hearts,
love to you all
Nat, Rob & Brandon xx


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

an inspiration to all animal lovers world wide, taking his job to limit every time. 
utter brilliance
chris


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

you were and always be my hero my idol and a ledgend 
RIP steve 
to terry and family my deepest condolences
from barry


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

you were always my idol and will be greatly missed by myself and many others.
to terry and family my thoughts are with you.
Louie


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

It is unbelievable that Steve Irwin has been taken from this world. He was such a powerful influence, raising public awareness on conservation and herpetology, and delivering the message in such a way that the public actually gave a damn, a rare talent in this day and age.

Our condolences, our sympathy and our hearts go out to his wife Terri and his children, his family, friends and all his colleagues at Australia Zoo.

An inspiration and a hero, you will be sorely missed.

RIP Steve Irwin, 2/2/1962-4/9/2006

From Tim and Sparkle


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

a true man, a true legend, a hero to the world
steve 'crocodile hunter' irwin will be never forgotten
he will live forever in the hearts of those who loved him and 
those who worshiped him. 'CROCS WILL ALWAYS RULE'

thank you steve for all that you have done

condolences to his family, friends and australila zoo god bless xx

with love and respect Martin Richard Whitford


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Steve you will always live on in our hearts,
Your courage and devotion to what you did will always be an inspiration,
RIP Steve.

From Alex Alvarez.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

Steve was a truely great clever and brilliant man he will live on in my hart forever and was truely inspiring to me 
chears steve
sorry for your loss
daniel bodi leo niel and floyd


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

You touched the lives and hearts of more people that you could have imagined. The world is a darker place for having lost you. 

Our thoughts are with your family,
Amanda & Michael


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

good to see a positive response, makes me feel that its all worth doing.

i'm gonna give it another 3 days or so and post it next week


----------



## desolation91 (Aug 5, 2006)

Steve was a insperation to all animal lovers, He was a great conservationist and loved everything he did. He has earned the respect of many and will be sadly missed. My heart goes out to his family and friends.
Simon & Verity


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Steve Irwin - an inspiration to all animal lovers. Now in heavens zoo.

you will live on in all our hearts forever.

RIP

Love always

martin & Rowena


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

you was an inspiration too millions me included.your entusiasm captured the world over and will be sadly missed.you will be an inspiration in death more so than you was in life...R.I.P steve.

always in our hearts

from stuart,sarah & kids.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Our sincerest sympathies to Steves family, friends, and colleagues.

Always remember, never forget.
Truly a hero to many people, Steve will be soreley missed by us all.

Ian, Karen, Bethany, Lauren, Courtney and Rhian


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

You are a legend, a hero & an inspiration to me and millions of others
You sparked my interests in reptiles and will always be my hero and idol.
My deepest condolances for Terry, family and colleagues.
Rest In Peace Steve Irwin.
You will always be in my heart
Love Anthony, Gary, Brenda, Daniel and Louisa
God Bless XXXXX


EDITED, as made some spelling mistakes  

Also i would like to thank Neonuis, for letting me take the opertunity of signing the card  
It is a great idea 8)


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

it is always hard to lose someone you love, and steve was loved by so many, he will never be forgotten. our thoughts are with you terri and your family in this difficult time. he will live on in the hearts of so many who adored him.
sleep tight mate
chrissy, andy and all of the World of Owls crew


----------



## cornsnakes N.I (May 6, 2006)

Steve you were an inspiration to me 
Its hard to lose a great man, a legend and a hero
You were a great animal expert and it will be hard to live without you talking about animals
With greatest concerns for Terri and family.
Ill always remember 
CROCS RULE
Deepest sympathy
Jamie Young And Friends


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

Neonius said:


> good to see a positive response, makes me feel that its all worth doing.
> 
> i'm gonna give it another 3 days or so and post it next week


i would just like to thankyou for giving us all this oppertunity for the card


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Removed my comment and took it to PM. 8)


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

tombraider said:


> I will be sending my own card. I wouldnt want my card to be sent from a person who hated steve.


huh?


----------



## foxylady (Jul 25, 2006)

My thoughts are with the family and friends of 'Steve' at this sad time in there life's.
I will always remember his words 'Crikey look at this Beauty'
R.I.P Steve
Colette


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

bazza_2005 said:


> Neonius said:
> 
> 
> > good to see a positive response, makes me feel that its all worth doing.
> ...


i second that thank you


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

snakeboy101 said:


> bazza_2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Neonius said:
> ...


I said it before you 2


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

guys its no biggie....its to remember steve.

i'm gonna print off the card on proper cards not paper 2moz and print off all the comments i've got to far, hopefully posting it on monday.

will post pics of card and everything as well


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sweet mate plus a pic will support you from critisism


and sorry anthony didnt see it


----------



## Zedda (Mar 12, 2006)

Steve was an inspiration to many, he opened the eyes of others to the magic of nature. He will be missed and remembered as a legend for years to come.
The world has lost a great man, our hearts go out to you,
Zedda and family.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

bazza_2005 said:


> sweet mate plus a pic will support you from critisism
> 
> 
> and sorry anthony didnt see it


No worries Bazza, it weren't meant funny


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

what you mean criticism?


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

should some people say oh he may not even be sending a card critisism was not the word i ment but the one that popped to mind...i ment like accusations that you aint gunna send it cos withput proof noone noes if it has happend i personally belive ya its just to make sure everyone belives you


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

hmmm, so this is what all this backstab talk is about.

well sadly for the people who don't believe me, they will be sadly disapointed


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

well to br frank like i say i completely belive you and i have heard of no backstab talk myself however it is in human nature to complain so i am just tryin to stop any kind of backstabbin talk for you mate


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

thx bazza 

right i'm just applying the latest comments onto my document, so sorry but you can no longer post your comments.  

will be taking pictures tonight and hopefully be on tomorrow.

my mum is popping into town and getting a stamp whilst she's about


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

cool mate didnt mean to stir up suspicions i was just commentin on what a good idea it will be

and you will have to find out how many stamps it is to send to aus cos it might be quite a few


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

bazza_2005 said:


> cool mate didnt mean to stir up suspicions i was just commentin on what a good idea it will be
> 
> and you will have to find out how many stamps it is to send to aus cos it might be quite a few


nah nah wasn't blaming u bazza, just that i've heard stories and people having a go at me coz they think i'm not really doing this card, kinda annoys me the way people can talk behind your back without telling u personnally what they really think

i've taken pics now but my dads gonna have to transfer them from the camera to the pc which he may not wanna do tonight.

if not i'll get him to do it 2moz


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

R.I.P Steve Irwin. He was an insperation to everyone, our hearts go out to your family. He will be always remembered.

Sy, Ces, Jordan and Danniella


----------



## stacie (Feb 13, 2006)

inspiration to us all, my icon!
such a great man that we will never forget!
and in our hearts he will forever stay!!
stacie xxx


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

pictures of the card etc are up on the first page.
thx to everyone who submitted a comment

SORRY NO MORE COMMENTS, CARD HAS BEEN MADE  

P.S sorry if the last picture is a bit dark, stupid flash lol


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

looks great hun
manda xx


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking great thank you for doing this


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Happy to see you proved the person spreading the rumours about you was wrong. 

Good lad.


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

any chance anyones got any names of the person spreading "rumours" because i only know a few people who go on this forum in real life


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

rumours? what rumours? i never know whats going on :? lol


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

snakeboy101 said:


> rumours? what rumours? i never know whats going on :? lol


me either.... :?


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Neonius said:


> snakeboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > rumours? what rumours? i never know whats going on :? lol
> ...


is this thread turning into a gossip magazine like heat? i bet its something like 'OMG THE BIGGESTNEWS OF THE YEAR.........POSH SPICE PUT ON 10 POUNDS' :lol:

seriosuly whoever is gossiping or spreading rumours go find a hobby :lol:


----------



## kelz (May 24, 2006)

STEVE IRWIN - We were very sad to hear of the tragic loss of Steve Irwin a true inspiration, Someone who loved wildlife. If like us you wish to show your respects here is the link to Austalia Zoo's wildlife warriors - Wildlife Warriors Worldwide Ltd was established in 2002, initially by Steve and Terri Irwin as a way to include and involve other caring people to support the protection of injured, threatened or endangered wildlife – from the individual animal to an entire species. 

Here is the link to make a donation http://www.wildlifewarriors.org.au/index.html


----------

